# BIOSHOCK sound problem



## ratzee199 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi friends...
yesterday I bought the Bioshock PC version (original...normal version...remember there are two version of this game  NORMAL EDITION and COLLECTOR's EDITION with BIG DADDY figureine) and i rushed to my home. I installed this game..downloaded the latest patch from internet (automatically..it requires a internet connection)...and activated my copy. I installed it in my Vista ultimate partition. Vista shows that the over all GAME RATING is 2.0, while my PC has a rating of 5.0. 
Now the fun starts. STARTED THE GAME...AWESOME GRAPHICS...EVERYTHING WAS IN HIGH SETTINGS..AA (2x) & except VSYNC..plane crashed...i heard all the screaming...i was floating...and...SOUND GOES OFF....from that point of time...I am not able to hear anything...VISUALS are really great and it is running very smoothly....only EXCEPT the SOUND...
Now can anyone please help me to fix this problem. Yesterday i have visited 2Ks forum...there many members post the same thing...and 2K is working on this...many members are suggesting to download and install FMOD and OPEN AL..to fix this..many says that we should play it in XP compatible mode etc..etc...
please help as it is really awesome game and I have waited a long for this game....

regards
Jay

__________________________________________________________


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2007)

Run it in xp or wait for the patch.
I faced the same problem,the game is broken


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I faced the same problem,the game is *broken*



WTF

@ratzee199: Do u have inbuilt soundcard? If so then update your drivers and make sure EAX is disabled from the game.


----------



## ratzee199 (Oct 10, 2007)

yess..i hv inbuilt sound card..i hv tried everything..disabling EAX...stereo mode( though i hv 5.1 speaker system)..i hv reinstalled updated drivers realtec 1.79, nvidia driver for my 8600 gts ...everything...even i hv updated my copy of windows from windowsupdate.com
i have done almost everything whatever is in my knowledge...but still no sound..


----------



## Stalker (Oct 10, 2007)

Got my hands on Bioshock today....
But the same problem...
there is sound till the plane crashes.....then the sound just goes off.

~Really disappointing~

@arsenal_gunners

Do u mean run in XP compatibility mode?? coz i'm running Vista 32bit.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't have that problem.I also used vista x86 for Bioshock.I think this problem arises with onboard sound cards.


----------



## ratzee199 (Oct 10, 2007)

yes...i m talking about XP compatible mode...but today i'll try it in XP SP 2...lets see...

for more on this problem...refer to this website..

*forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10663


u can see a lot of gamers form all over the world facing the same problem...though they have some very good PC configuration


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2007)

@Stalker-No I mean real xp.Compat. mode did not not work.
@Whatever eye-What will you call a game which comes with "games for windows" label and gives problems in most of the vista systems?
@Harvik-I read that even people with HD cards were having the problem.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2007)

@ *Arse*nal: Stop playing Bioshock.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2007)

^^Will that make it work on vista?


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2007)

stop flamin guys

this game is buggy (audio stuttering) and sometimes memory leaks.

But still its one of the best of 2007


----------



## rajasekharan (Oct 10, 2007)

yes, its one of the best in 2007, i love it a lot, playing 2nd round now... well,  am using xp and so far, no problem at all...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2007)

The game is definetly buggy.When I started out & loaded one of my quick save points & it crashed or came up with wierd screen & would not load at all.Then banged my head around on google for 2 hours & got the solution to switch of High Details Shaders & that did the trick & thankfully after that there was no crashes till now.

The sound problem I have heard used to get resolved by switching the EAX setting off.Apart from that till now haven't ever experienced any sound hitches till now.


----------



## p_d5010 (Oct 10, 2007)

search "tweak bioshock" on google, u will get a link showing to edit the game's .ini file, i did it and my sound problem was gone ....i just edited the sound streams to some value like 4, cant remember, just google it!

Offtopic(and in wrong section sorry pls dont crucify me): I urgently need bwtorrents and dctorrents invitation.
My mail id is p_d5010@rediffmail.com
Or please pm me the codes

Thanks


----------



## ratzee199 (Oct 11, 2007)

well i guess my problem has been solved...well I am started playing it in XP SP2..and guess what..it is working just fine...still no problem with sound or anything....i hv installed latest Nvidia, and Realtec drivers...

well...that's all from me for now....Happy gaming...


----------



## Stalker (Oct 11, 2007)

Is 2K going to release a patch to fix this issue in future??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2007)

Last time I checked,the team was on vacations.
But this is a big problem.A patch will be out there in the future.


----------



## ratzee199 (Oct 12, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Is 2K going to release a patch to fix this issue in future??



go to 2K's forum for Bioshock...dat i hv posted earlier...it seems that they are not doing anything for this...at least for now...


----------



## Stalker (Oct 14, 2007)

OK, i got The sound working in Vista...

dunno exactly how but

1. I have installed OpenAL
2. Had installed FMOD, but then uninstalled it

//But i think the following steps helped 

3. goto Bioshock\Builds\Release, Make the game run in XP sp2 compatibility mode.

4. (V.Imp) >> Right click on this file & say run as administartor.

Dont do this on any shortcut!


>>The funny thing is....i had done this before, but it didnt work that time.


----------

